# A daft idea begets a Giant question



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm probably not the only person who's been beguiled by the idea of a Slaanesh Giant (ASF on some of the Giant special attacks sounds amusing). However, the current Giant model, to me, looks pretty un-Slaaneshi and whilst I can see ways to convert it to make it so, I had an idea I'd like to try.

Specifically, I'm going to convert a Barbie doll or similar into a Slaanesh Giant. If that's not 'disturbing beauty' I don't know what is  :shok:

And thus to the question- how tall is the current WFB Giant, roughly, and what base size does it take? I'm thinking at the moment a standard Barbie, at about 30cm tall, is a bit too big, but I might be wrong.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

*sigh pulls out ruler*

the base is 50 mm x 75 mm and my guy is around 20cm high though you can make him bigger / smaller depending on the stance. l also heard the forge world ones are bigger but l do not own one so l can't say for sure .


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Titslug anyone? :grin:

Also, Barbie could be rolling ahead on tentacles protruding from the bottom of her torso, if height is a problem.

Make sure to post pics of it, I want to see it.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

l grab my friend Forge world one and it is bigger, its roughly 25 cm.


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

barbie vs warhammer? that i'd like to see lol


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

Uh oh, looks like I've got to do it now  
I'd forgotten there was a FW giant, I'll take a look at him. Interesting idea about the tentacles, a bit 'Plug in Baby'. That video always freaks me out a bit for some reason!

EDIT: Interestingly, the FW site claims their giant is 210mm (8.5 inches) tall. The Keeper of Secrets presents some ideas for this project, too...


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

well if that is right then that means l was off by 2 cm .
then agien his base is a bit odd might be because of that.


----------



## Tatsumaki (Oct 22, 2009)

Well I think what we can be totally assured of is that you sir are a stark raving lunatic. Nothing could be more ideal for CHAOS!!


----------

